# Would you take yout three year-old to Hawaii?



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

We are considering a trip to Kauai in June, but DH is concerned that DD1 will be bored going to the beach every day. We aren't sure of all the things we may be able to do there, but I would like to think that we could go hiking and do a little kayaking, etc. Have any of you taken your toddlers to Hawaii or someplace similar? How did they do?


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

not Hawii

But I have taken the boys to the beach (we go camping every year once at the beach and once in the mountains)

The boys LOVE the beach.. they build sand castles and they swim in the water pools.

I would DEF take my boys to Hawii if I was able to go








Liz


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We go to the lake every year with the girls. No ones gotton bored yet and the beachis far more interesting then the lake. lus there is lots of other fun things to do in hawii - hula lessons anyone ?


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

You'd have to be one jaded three year old to get bored on a beach in Hawaii. Last summer my 2 year old spent a day on a beach on Lake Erie with a fever of 101 and we couldn't pry him away. Beaches are the all time best play grounds on earth!


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Hawai'i is very child friendly in general. I have never been to Kauai but I expect there are regular parks there. (there are a ton here on Oahu.) Maybe call ahead and talk to someone in the city office of parks and find out where they are.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

at that age our family would go to the beach for a week every summer...some 3yo like water, others don't. Most do like sand digging very very VERY much. If I were given the option, I'd probably do it.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

One other thing... If you can fly Aloha Airlines over from the mainland I would recommend it. They are VERY family friendly and their service is great.


----------



## gabesmama (Aug 3, 2002)

We went to Maui when DS was 1 and we are going back in May (DS will be 21 months) He loved it! He loved the beach, the sand, the waves etc. We went hiking. This time we are gong to tak him to the aquarium. DH's father lives in Maui so we go quite a bit. It will just be a different vacation with a toddler--but there will definately be enogh to occupy her. I wouldn't pass up a trip to Kaui. DD will have a ball!

~Lori


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't have a toddler, but Kauai is WONDERFUL! So many different beaches and sights... and I know that Poipu beach has a playground right on the beach... (oh yeah and everyone says poipu beach is the best, but I don't know why... I've got scars on my knee from the lava rock that is all in the ocean there...) I think a toddler would have a blast!

I would recommend you get a nice big beach umbrella though. Some of the nice beaches we went to didn't have shade close to the water, and I cringed at seeing these little pale skinned kiddos out in the sun for hours and hours... didn't want the poor things to get badly burnt... We aren't hikers, but there is the MOST beautiful beach in Princeville... its next to a big hotel place, and you have to hike down and up (pretty steep) but there is this secluded little beach, calm CLEAR water (snorkling would have been amazing) and the trees have shade right to the water! Just amazing.

I wanna go back! Heck we're thinking of going back next Feb and our kiddo would only be 6 months then! :LOL


----------



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

You guys are great! You are helping my cause!









I thought it would be perfect - who knows what goes through DH's head?







:

Thanks for the specific info on Kauai - I really appreciate it. The hotel where the seminar would be held (the whole reason we'd go - DH would get continuing ed $$ toward the trip) is in Lihue, but we don't have to stay there. I'm a little afraid of staying somewhere where there are a billion hotels - a la Waikiki.

Thanks again!


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

I can't imagine a child ever being bored outside, esp on a beach! My kids had been to Mexico (beach both times) twice before they were 2 and 4 and we camp a ton. They have always had a great time.

Go for it!


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

we took joe to ocean city last august. he was 3.5. he loved it, didn't want to leave. if i had the chance to take him to hawaii, i would move so fast your head would spin! go, go, go!!


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

We went for a two week vacation to Kauai when our son was 14 mo old. We are planning to return this spring when he is 3 yrs old. I recomend the book Kauai Trialblazer by Jerry and Janine Sprout. The car tours in the book are THE best and the directions to beaches and trails cant be beat. There are many excellent beaches but the best one for toddlers is Anini Beach. It is a mile or two long with sand beach and tree lined grass. The water edge goes out about 100 yards at ankle to knee level because the cove is protected by a shallow water reef. This also keeps the water warmer than usual. We thought the best hike was Pu'Uokila in Waimea at the end of the road thru Koke'e State Park. You can walk into Napali for miles and miles and miles along the cliffs. Amazing views and except for the first hill [which is a doosey] it is flat for at least a mile or more to the first point. The best snorkling is Ke'e [per locals] and at the end of the road to Hanelei the beach [and trail head FYI, very tough going tho] has a nice calm water cove too.

I also recomend The Hanelei Dolphin restraunt in Hanelei. Go early [5p-ish] and they bring out toys for kids and really go all out family style. And if you can afford something really nice, go to the Bali Hai Restraunt at the Hanalei Bay Resort. Dinner starts at 5:30p and if you are prompt you can get a deck side view of sunset over Bali Hai and Hanelei Bay. They are VERY kid friendly if you go early. Sunday Morning Buffet at the Priceville Hotel is also the best buffet on the island [per locals], but you need reservations most weekends?

We stay at a friend's condo on the water so I dont have suggestions for accomadation. But I am always fond of condos so you dont have to eat out for every meal.

Go. Have Fun!! I wouldnt recomend horseback or kayak with any children under 5 or 6 [that is boring for them, sigh], but all other activities are great!! I have seen all ages at every beach and restraunt and hike, even luaus. Very laid back. You will have a great time and so will the kids.

Oh! PS! Bring or buy a small rake of some sort to the beaches on Kauai!! They are over run at night with feral cats who use the sand as litter!! You must remember to rake down sand near trees to a 2-3 inch depth before setting up for the day. REALLY important with kids if you can imagine.

That and be sure to bring bottled water since giordia is also everywhere. Even then, if your kids show signs [or you I guess] of diarrea for weeks on end about 6 months after your trip, take a stool sample to the doctor just in case. 3 yr old may be old enough to stay clean enough, but better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Kauai is the small, not very populated island, so even Lihue is about the same as a normal sized city, not a jam packed hotel lined ocean front type of place. I don't remember exactly how far away everything was, but I'm betting you can get a decent hotel in a not busy area of Kauai (well most of it isn't very busy) within 30 minutes of Lihue pretty easy. I can't suggest a good hotel to stay, when we went we got to stay with my Dh's family in this WONDERFUL house that cost like $2000 a week to stay at (OMG I wouldn't spend that much but hey it was free for us!). That was right off Poipu beach... hence knowing that beach is so rocky!

I want to go back to one of the more populated islands next time. We really enjoyed the peace and quiet and such, but I'm so much more of a city girl!


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

When I was in labor, my doula used my Hawaii beach image for my relaxing focus. We went there on our honeymoon, and I LONG to go back!

We took ds to the beach in Florida when he was 15 months old, and he absolutely loved it! We had a routine - breakfast, beach, nap. Every day for a week. He cried when he woke up back at home and realized that there was no beach.

DS is still young enough (18 months) that I can't even imagine vacationing without him. I would love to take him on a Hawaii vacation!

Whoops - I think his nap has just been interrupted by the stomach flu.


----------



## Marisa's*Mommy (Feb 25, 2003)

We went on a cruise to Hawaii last September when our dd Marisa was 1 1/2. She had a BLAST! She enjoyed simply being outside but the beaches were a big hit. Be sure to bring lots of sunscreen and other protective stuff (cover-ups, hats, umbrellas) because it is so easy to burn. I say GO FOR IT and enjoy your vacation. Hawaii is beautiful.

Have fun!


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

We try to take our daughter to as many new, diverse locations as possible. I have found that if you make it through the plane part of the trip the rest is a breeze. (and the plane part does seem to get a bit easier with time and experience)

I have taken my two year old to several beach areas and the ocean about every two to three months since she was born. We are landlocked but head to the lake in the summer and the pool all winter. Honestly, she loves the beach but it was a warm up process. My only recommendation and I only recommend because it worked for me, is just let your child dictate what to do at the beach and everyone will have a fabulous time. We played on a blanket on the sand for a while, graduated to a towel with sand shoes, bare feet, etc etc. Now she will get wet to her waist in the ocean and practice swimming elsewhere. She has never been bored. I mean not only is the sand, surf, new animals, etc cool but she is very fond of picnics on the beach, playing ball on sand, shadows, sunblock, hats etc. I would not worry about getting bored I would worry that your child may be asking daily to go back to the beach. (We have to play the sounds of waves at home now between trips)

If your child gets bored with the sand routine just bring "normal" toys and clothes and have a "normal" routine. I have found my daughter will play with duplo blocks on the beach for hours and at home after two minutes she is bored. (I like the plastic ones at the beach better than wood, lighter, have holes to make sand sculpture, less expensive if destroyed etc.

Oh, and remember drinking water that is the one thing I always underestimate and my daughter loves the squirty bottles to spray designs with.

sorry so long

lula


----------



## Cygnet09 (Jan 17, 2002)

You guys are the best! We're going to Kauai!!









Thank you for such unanimous "yes!" votes! I was so glad to read that everyone's babes loved the beach. We took DD to Florida and she loved the pool, but the beach was horrible - red tides made everything stink and there were a lot of dead animals.







You'd think that living in So CA we would go to the beach more often.







: But either the surf is too rough, too chilly, or too skanky from run-off.

Sandie - thank you so much for such great specific info on places to go and things to do.

I've been to Kauai once when I was in jr. high - my aunt and uncle rented a little beach cottage on Hanalei Bay and I've been dying to go back. Hopefully we'll be able to find a bed and breakfast or something similar that has a kitchen. We tend not to like the big swanky hotels anyway.

Thanks for all the tips - I'm printing this out so that I don't forget stuff!

Oh, and if it turned out that DD would not have enjoyed herself, we would just go somewhere else! She still sleeps with us! No way we'd go anywhere without her!

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------

